# September 09 PoTM Voting Poll



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 9, 2009)

Which is your favourite?

Nominations over here


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 11, 2009)

OK, so this month it is a very select series of nominations, but that just means that each image gets more votes, right? Step right up and put your thumbprint on the ballot paper (metaphorically speaking that is)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2009)

I think that's fairly clear then, don't you?

This months PotM winner with 24 votes is Milky Waters by jaharris1001







In second place with 10 votes is Starcharts by 0|||||||||0 (is that the right number of "|" do you think?)






and in third place is Zeckson Beauty Portraits with Yok @ Tamarina Resort Photo #4






Congratulations to all our winners and hopefully there will be a few more nominations to vote for in Octobers' poll.


----------

